# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  نحوه اجرای صفحات وب html, php

## piccholi

سلام
سوالی که برام پیش اومده اینه که اصولا صفحات وب بر روی سرور و مرورگر به چه شکلی اجرا میشن؟
html سمت کلاینت اجرا میشن و دستورات php در سمت سرور،
اما به صورتی ساختاری اجرای اینها به چه شکلی انجام میشن
ما هم صفحات html و هم فایلهای با پسوند php رو روی سرور ذخیره میکنیم
اما برای اجرای این دستورات در مرور گر چه اتفاقاتی رخ میده تا صفحات در انتها برای کاربر در مرورگر اجرا بشن
در ضمن وقتی که کدهای php رو در بین کدهای html قرار میدیم چطور اجرا میشن؟

----------


## lizard.tiny

سلام

فایل های HTML و PHP روی سرور ذخیره میشن و توسط کاربر فراخوانی میشن

بعد از فراخوانی فایل فایل های HTML و خروجی دستورات PHP بصورت HTML در مرورگر کاربر بارگیری و نمایش داده میشه در صورتی که کاربر نمیتونه دستورات فایل های PHP رو ببینه و فقط خروجی رو بصورت html میبینه

----------


## aliphp1

چیزی که سرور در نهایت سمت کلاینت میفرسته فقط html هست که شارمل html  هایی که در فایل های موجود بوده هست و هم نتیجه اجرای دستورات php که اونها هم در نهایت بصورت html در اومدن

----------

